# what are the best search engines



## kingofhakers (Aug 28, 2007)

my friend is thinking about advertising their webpage. what would a good search engine be, other than google and yahoo?


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 28, 2007)

ask.com but google is the best


----------



## francis511 (Aug 28, 2007)

webfetch.com


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Aug 28, 2007)

I think a lot of people use Msn also, considering the Microsoft brand, and that it's tied to Hotmail (which massive amts of people use). I don't use it, but I know people who do.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 29, 2007)

google may yeild the most results, but i don't use it. I hate google. I use yahoo, and that's it. ask.com is just crap also. just go with the best ..... Yahoo!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 29, 2007)

or you could also try http://www.dogpile.com it's a good search site.


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 29, 2007)

Google: because it's the default Firefox page, and the default thing in the little search bar in Firefox .


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 29, 2007)

default in exploder 7 is 'windows live search'

bet that gets plenty of hits simply b/c its the one 'built in'


----------



## kingofhakers (Oct 18, 2007)

webfetch.com is pretty useful... now all i need to get is a proxy server. all of the websites on anything is completely blocked... amazingly, skid row official fansite isnt blocked yet. but theyve taken away the ability to right click on the school mice and theyve taken away the menu key beside windows and ctrl.


----------



## syker (Nov 17, 2007)

theres peacefire.com, but thats blocked, along with its whole list of proxy sites.


----------

